# CARE Northampton



## taffylass (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello

I'm starting a surrogacy journey at CARE Northampton. Me and my dh are the IPs and have found a wonderful GS. Does anyone have any experience of using this clinic? Grateful for any replies .

Xx


----------

